# Team Halloween 3rd Annual Silent Auction



## Midnyte (May 21, 2009)

At this year's New England Haunter's Gathering, we will be holding our 3rd annual silent auction to benefit Team Halloween. Last year we raised over $1,300.00 for the Massachussetts Breast Cancer Coalition (http://www.mbcc.org). We hope to try to beat this goal this year.

If you can't be at the gathering but would still like to help, you can do so by making a donation via paypal to [email protected].

Team Halloween was started by Mike Krausert (Nightmare New England, Bad Boys Scenic Design, Terror on the Fox) to help raise money for organizations that provide support for people effected by breast cancer. Please visit our website at http://www.teamhalloween.org.

If you have any questions, would like further information or want to donate an item to be auctioned off for this cause feel free to contact me at [email protected].

For further information on the New England Haunter's Gathering, please visit: http://www.hauntclub.net.


----------

